# wood stove



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i just got hold of a wood stove like my mother had ---it has a oven and a water reservoir 4 burners and an over head rack to keep the seasonings - its over a 100 years old but is as sound as the day it was made-after i get through laying tile in the living room im closing the fireplace opening and put the wood stove in the living room for both heat and to cook on just like my mother did when i was young-cant wait to start cooking on it -i remember the meals my mom cooked on her,s ---mmmmmm good ------------remember its better to have and not need than need and not have:wave:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I love my wood cook stove ... but mine didn't come with the water reservoir. But no matter ... 

Happy cooking! :2thumb:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Very nice find, very cool with the water resevoir. My Great Grandmother lived on a lake in Wisconsin and only cooked and baked on a wood cook-stove well into her 90s. She would lick her fingers and touch the stove to check the temperature. My brother use to have a gas/wood combo in their kitchen, best of both worlds I guess, use the gas if no wood, use the wood when you need more heat for the house.


----------



## marlas1too (Feb 28, 2010)

i picked this stove up for nothing as some ex-inlaws wanted it out so i got it and it will burn both wood and coal i will use it most of the time in the winter as the fireplace is in the great room with my master bedroom overlooking it. should keep the house toasty ---hey ill take anything for free if i can have any use for it now or in the future-cant wait to start cooking -----------remember its better to have and not need than need and not have


----------



## pioneergirl (May 11, 2010)

How lucky you are!! I've been looking all over for a stove just like you describe, but as you know, people are very proud of their things and want you to pay!! One day, I'll have the stove I want......*sigh*


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I had a Household Home model cookstove that I used for… 12 or 14 years back in Pennsyltucky. It did have a gas sidecar but I never hooked it up. It was a rusted junk and I dismantled, blasted, cleaned, re-sealed and blacked it. It takes time to get to know how to cook on/in it, don’t get discouraged. Two big accomplishments: the first perfect loaf of bread and the first roasted chicken or turkey. I heated the entire 24’ x 28’ 1856 homestead with it for a few years. In the dead of winter you’d have to get up a couple times a night to re-pack it but it could throw some heat.

Drop me a note if you have any questions or troubles, it has been a few years since I used one but I lived with it for a long time. I had an older one, with no base, under cover outside. That was the summer stove.

One thing to look for first is on top of the oven. Lift the burners and see if there is any covering, ashes or cement, on it. If not you will need to add something to buffer it from the direct flames or everything will tend to burn on top. I also found a layer of 1” fire bricks on the bottom evened mine out. Oh, and check around at antique markets for barbeque grills for the firebox! You take off both burners and the T piece and can grill right inside all winter! Just like a Jenn-air grill all the smoke gets sucked up the chimney, fantastic addition.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I bought a small wood stove used several years ago to heat my garage. ($50.00) The stove pipe to run it through the roof set me back $350.00. I would make the suggestion that you run your pipe through a wall. This will lessen the chance of a leaky roof but you might not get as much heat from the pipe.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Do you have any pics?


----------



## GroovyMike (Feb 25, 2010)

Great find!


----------



## kenny (Nov 11, 2009)

I dont know if anyones posted this I have been saving for it

Kitchen Queen Stoves, Kitchen Queen Cookstove


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll have to remember that. I don't think that is a bad price at all. I was looking at a very old stove similar to that one that the guy wanted $2500 for. It was in good condition, but, he figured that because it was so old, it was worth alot!

I have a gas / wood burning stove right now (not in use at the moment, it is in storage till I move). Gas cook-top and wood-burning for the oven.


----------



## horseman09 (Mar 2, 2010)

For the last 25 years we used an old woodstove that turned about 100 years old this year according to the date molded on it. But it was cracking here and there to the point that it was becoming a safety concern.

So, we spent quite a lot of time researching new ones and settled on a _*Pioneer Princess *_with a water tank, water coil and a warming oven. Total top surface is 52 inches. It has a nice deep firebox and the kicker -- it is an airtight with a mechanical thermostat. The wife not only cooks and bakes with it in heating season, but it heats the whole house using about half the amount of wood that the old one used.

Best investment we've ever made.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Dean said:


> Do you have any pics?


No, I sold the property it is located in, the buyer insisted that it be left behind. The stove pipe came from Lehman Hardware, the stove came from the scout camp ranger.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

A wood stove??? Hmmm...... if you had a stove made out of wood wouldn't it burn up when you used it??  :thankyou:


----------

